# New rhb protytpe



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

I finally have ready the box formed by four printed in resin. Doors and other details are to glue and not formed on the part of the box.









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-10









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-10









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-10


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Incredible ! Bravo !

Can you please describe the process with some more detail ? Such as the resin composition, CAD tools, 3-D printer, curing time etc ? Since almost every large scale dealer has 'Out of Stock' as their largest inventory item, this crafting technique for any vessel offers some passing lanes for the rest of us.
Thank you for the inspiration and keep going. Bravo Zulu.

Victor


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

Thanks but i don't use 3D printer or other electric machine. 
I build same pieces with wook, plastic and other material for prepare the master. 
I build the stamp with silcone rubber and the resin for casting model for the molding. 
This evening i take the photo of the mold and same molding.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

Flyfabio1:
Great detail. Rivets, etc. You did a great job.
Chip


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

Posted By VictorSpear on 10 Sep 2012 05:28 AM 
Incredible ! Bravo !

Can you please describe the process with some more detail ? Such as the resin composition, CAD tools, 3-D printer, curing time etc ? Since almost every large scale dealer has 'Out of Stock' as their largest inventory item, this crafting technique for any vessel offers some passing lanes for the rest of us.
Thank you for the inspiration and keep going. Bravo Zulu.

Victor

I prepare the master with all material, this is a 'balestra', is made from plastic and forex (other type of plastic)









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-11

The master was glued on piece of wood and I have created a box around the the piece.









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-11









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-11

This box is filled with the silicon rubber, in Italy I found on the web of PROCHIMA but there are other product, the result is this.









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-11









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-11

After the mould is filled with casting resin, if the piece il very small is possible use a product for most resistance.









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-11

This model have the symmetrical part and I have build only one part and assembly after casting ,other model i build all case in one piece.









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-11

Sorry for my english 

Berst regards


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

The new image of my work, the top is build whit carbon fiber. 









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-17 









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-17









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-17









By flyfabio1 at 2012-09-17


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks excellent ! How long did it take you from start to current stage ..... and how long will it take if you did another 'exact' build with the same templates ? What is the estimated cost of materials so far ? 

Cheers, 
Victor


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

The work starting of the first day of on july, i work only two o three hours on the evening, in august I was an holiday, in total for build master, mold and casting resin it took about 40 hour. 
To assemble pieces, plaster and primer 6/7 hours. 
I believe that it will take 10/12 hours to finish it, I still miss the details of the roof. 
To make the molds and the castings I used about 3/4 kg of silicone rubber and 2 kg of resin, the cost of these is approximately 130/150 €. 
The cost for the next model will be lower because the molds are already there, plus models i building the costs less ..... 
For the construction of the master do not know exactly how much I spent but I think 40/50 €. 
To assemble another model takes 10/12 hours once you complete all the molds even the roof. 

sorry fo my english.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a very neat and elegant project. Looks like you could be ready to have a mini-factory of RhB stock rolling down your roof  Would be great to see how you get the painting, lettering and .....possibly weathering done. 

I wonder if your resin supplier offers UV blocking polymers for enhancing the outdoor life. 

Cheers, 
Victor


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

certainly are more fragile than the original models lgb. I did some tests with protective coatings and after a year (climate northern Italy) left out day and night have held up well. written normally do with these decals but they are written in white I have to find another solution. The transparent finish is a lacquer spray and UV resistant outside I tried to color the resin but you do not get accurate color and remains fragile. To extend the life of the model would be better to withdraw it when not in use.


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

If you want j have internet page but i do no if possibile ti post.


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

Here are some photos during painting.

The front plank came to me like crap, I have to paint it before mounting it, I'll do the next model.














































Small video function, currently only takespower from shoes and only one wheel.



YouTube Video - IMG 2119[/b]


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Superbo !


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

this is the webpage of fabio:

http://www.effe2model.altervista.or...kl-24.html

BTW: You should indroduce your nice kits on the German forum:

http://www.buntbahn.de

That might be useful for this community!

Toney


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

It is my site. Thank you. soon you up to date on this model as it progresses.


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

Work continues on the details of the roof. I want to achieve as much as possible with molds in order to produce more models when served. 

The pantograph is made ​​by hand with scale drawings.


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

Work continues on the details of the roof. I want to achieve as much as possible with molds in order to produce more models when served. 

The pantograph is made ​​by hand with scale drawings.


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

Here is the roof almost completed, details and overview. 
Amcora is not the final one, too complex to be printed in resin and to assemble .. and then it is not true to the original there is an error


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Magnifico e bello ! 

Where is the error ? Can you share some pics of the 'prototipo esatto' you are following ?

Cheers


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

I scored in the photos errors.


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

Here is the pantograph movement unfortunately having a central digital LGB old can not drive the servo but you can easily with the newer ones. For now the system is analog in practice only use the motor and the reduction of the servant (in fact you can see my hand behind and putting off current). 
The servo is mounted radio-controlled toy car style as I wrote, the two springs allow the 'mollegiamento' and avoid break in the case of adjustment of the limit switch is not correct. 











Am preparing a circuit for the analog even if studied for a machine double pantograph see to invent something for the mono arm. 
viewed as a whole looks like this 











and a short video on the operation 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn6DDpkfDnk&feature=youtu.be


----------

